# [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?



## rabensang (6. Juli 2009)

*[Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Welche Eigenschaften oder Voraussetzungen muss euerer Meinung nach ein CPU-Kühler erfüllen. Was ist für euch wichtig.

Bitte geht auf euere Antworten näher ein.

Mehrfach Antworten sind möglich.

MFG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Genau in der Reihenfolge:
-Kühlleistung
-Lautstärke (muss leise sein)
-Optik (Fehlt eindeutig bei der Umfrage !)
-Preis (50€ sind Grenzwert, alles darüber kann noch so gut Kühlen, ist aber einfach zu teuer)


Was soll ich daran begründen?
Das erwarte ich ganz einfach für mein Geld


----------



## Pommes (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Gute Kühleistung steht deutlich über allem
Lautstärke völlig egal, aussehen sollte er natürlich schon nach etwas


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

--->Kühlleistung
--->geringer Montageaufwand^^ 
--->Lautstärke

Jop optisch muss er auch was hermachen...

greetz


----------



## utacat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

-Kühlleistung, damit ich an heissen Tagen keine Probleme habe
-Maße und Gewicht wegen Einbau
-Lautstärke, Silentfan
-Lüfter im Umfang min 120 mm
-Preis/Leistungsverhältnis max. 30-40€

Gruß utacat


----------



## rabensang (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Also der Kühler sollte gut kühlen aber trotzdem leise bleiben. Wieviel er dabei kostet ist egal. Es müssen auch keine Lüfter beiliegen, damit erleichtere ich mir,  über die Lautstärke selbst zu entscheiden. Natürlich sollte Platz für 2 Lüfter sein.

Für eine gute Befestigung, mache ich mir auch die Mühe, den Kühler umständlich zu verschrauben und dabei das Board auszubauen. 

Deshalb nutze ich den Prolimatech Megahalems. Dieser entspricht genau dem, was ich möchte.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[X] Gute Kühlleistung 
[X] Lüfter wechselbar (wenn denn einer dabei ist, daher isses mir egal wie leise oder laut der Standartlüfter ist, weil er eh ausgetauscht wird =P) 
[X] Ausrichtung  (der lüfter muss zum Heck blasen und den Luftstrom unterstützen!) 
[X] Optik  (Thermalright True Black ftw! )


----------



## Brubbel (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Genau in der Reihenfolge:
> -Kühlleistung
> -Lautstärke (muss leise sein)
> -Optik (Fehlt eindeutig bei der Umfrage !)
> -Preis (50€ sind Grenzwert, alles darüber kann noch so gut Kühlen, ist aber einfach zu teuer)


 
dito 

Kühler soll kühlen, Lüfter schön leise, Optik für das Seitenfenster, und gute Hardware kostet zwar etwas, aber gutes muß nicht das teuerste sein!


----------



## El-Hanfo (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Kühlleistung, geringer Montageaufwand, ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, vertikale Ausrichtung, Lautstärke und Optik sind mir wichtig.


----------



## rabensang (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Kommt Leute mehr Beteiligung....


----------



## Uziflator (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Hier bekommst du deine "mehr Beteiligung"

-Gute Kühlleistung
-Geringer Montageaufwand
-Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
-Unterstützung vieler Sockel
-Lüfter müssen entkoppelt sein
-Lüfter sind wechselbar
-Ausrichtung des/der Lüfter/s (horizontal, vertikal)
-Gewicht
-Befestigung (Verschraubung, Pushpins)
-Platinenausbau ist zu gunsten einer guten Befestigung verschmerzbar
-Lautstärke


----------



## fadade (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[x] @:
-Gute Kühlleistung  ->>>>>Klar
-Lüfter sind wechselbar -> Silentfreak
-Maße ->>>>>>>>>>>>>>In einen MATX-Rechner sollten auch gute Kühler passen 
-Befestigung ->>>>>>>>> Schrauben sind Pflicht! Allerdings kommt beim testen immer ein Pushpinlüfter zum Einsatz (geht einfach schneller und einfacher ^^)
-Lautstärke->>>>>>>>>>> s.o.
-Optik->>>>>>>>>>>>>>> man will auf den LAN Partys ja auch mal ein bisschen... zeigen, was man hat


----------



## Henner (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Leise muss er sein, am besten unhörbar, außerdem stabil befestigt und stark genug. Und leise. Erwähnte ich: leise?


----------



## Neoar (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

- Gute Kühlleistung ist wohl klar wofür hollt man sich sonst nen cpukühler xD
- P/L Verhältnis sollte schon stimmen
- Lautstärke ne Turbine muss ich ned grade im Zimmer stehen haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Leise muss er sein, am besten unhörbar, außerdem stabil befestigt und stark genug. Und leise. Erwähnte ich: leise?



hmm...der Kühler muss stark sein. Damit er die Lamellen stemmen kann ?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Am wichtigsten sind mir eine gute Kühlleistung, Maße und dass er leise ist.


----------



## Octopoth (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[x]Gute Kühlleistung
[x]Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
[x]Lüfter sind wechselbar
[x]Material (Alu, Kupfer)
[x]Maße


----------



## Defqon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

- Gute Kühlleistung
- Anzahl der Hetapipes
- Material (Alu, Kupfer)
- Lüfter müssen entkoppelt sein
- Lautstärke
- Lüfter sind wechselbar 
- Platinenausbau ist zu gunsten einer guten Befestigung verschmerzbar
- Optik

... eig ganz einfach. ein guter, qualitativer, leiser Kühler der mit einer Backplate befestigt wird (zu gunsten der stabilität & weil ich Pushpins hasse! )
-> sprich mein Mugen 2


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Naja die Scythe Qualität ist nicht so der Burner, die sehen eher billig aus. Richtige Qualität bekommste bei Thermalright und Prolimatech


----------



## rabensang (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*



PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Leise muss er sein, am besten unhörbar, außerdem stabil befestigt und stark genug. Und leise. Erwähnte ich: leise?




Dann wären ja der Titan Fenir, Zalman 9900 LED und der 2PCOM PS1264U genau das richtige für dich


----------



## Defqon (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

@ Freak: ich find die qualität vom mugen2 schon gut.. ein bischen modding und voila.. du hast ein nett aussehenden und sehr gut kühlenden cpu kühler


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

leise
Kühlleistung
Montage Preis / Leistung

Optik ist mir egal - ich habe einen Kama Angle


----------



## madace (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Kühlleistung / Lautstärke stehen bei mir gemeinsam auf Platz 1.
Danach folgt der Preis.
Alles andere ist eher unter ferner liefen einzuordnen.

PS: Seltsame Umfrage-Ergebnisse in % - wieviel kommt denn da in der Summe raus? 400% ?????


----------



## faibel (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

- Lautstärke
- _Ausrichtung des/der Lüfter/s (horizontal, vertikal)

Kühlleistung ist bei mir nebensächlich. Solange die CPU nicht überhitzt ist es mir vollkommen egal wie warm die CPU ist. Lieber 10°C mehr CPU Temperatur als einen hörbaren Lüfter.
_


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

also mir is nur die Kühlleistung wichtig, preis is wayn wenn nich teuere als 70,- €  Design  (Optik) naja kann man sich ja selbst nen bissy verschönern


----------



## Ratty0815 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[x] Gute Kühlleistung (und natürlich Lautstärke --> daher Wakü!)


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[x]Gute Kühlleistung
Mir kommt es auf die Leistung an. Ich holle mir ausschließlich Kühler wo ich selber entscheiden kann welchen Lüfter ich drauf setze, da nehme ich lieber einen etwas stärkern als einen Leisen. Aber die Lautstärke ist mir auch nicht grade unwichtig.


----------



## guna7 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

[x] Gute Kühlleistungund gutes P/L Verhältnis


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Was ist für euch bei einem CPU-Kühler wichtig? Welche Eigenschaften sind entscheidend?*

Das Thema ist schon längst abgeschlossen.

Daher wird hier dicht gemacht!

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

